# Corner shelves for the wife



## MLBB (Dec 2, 2018)

My wife asked me if she could buy a shelf and showed me picture then said it was $500... Well I told her, no I would build her one and it would look better n I would not charge her lol

I used some old shiplap siding I have been hanging onto for about 15 years

You can see the round stand on the shelf that was the color and look she was looking for. Think I came close it..


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Very very nice!!

Great job


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sure storage of power tools was just what she had in mind for her new shelves! JK, nice job.


----------



## MLBB (Dec 2, 2018)

padrefigure said:


> I am sure storage of power tools was just what she had in mind for her new shelves! JK, nice job.


I sent her that pic and told her I was thinking of keeping it in the garage for tool storage lol she didnâ€™t like the idea


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Pretty Work


----------

